# Any usefull info please!



## platinumfx (18 Oct 2004)

Hey everybody how are you all doing? Well i'm in the process of doing a component trasfer to the AirForce Reg, from the infantry reserves, and well I just wanted to know of any usefull information that i might need or anything in general about the airforce that anybody can give me. Any real information would be greatly appreciated. Ohh by the way i'm applying for Aviation Systems Tech, so information on this trade i would LOVE. Well thanks in advance.


FX


----------



## Garry (18 Oct 2004)

well, you (like me some time ago) are in for a real shocker.

First off, we Air Force people eat with knives and forks. No, really!! Don't worry, it's not that hard to catch on to, and actually it makes sense as (get ready for it) the Air Force expects us to keep clean all the time- NOT just on Generals Inspection! Heck, I know some folk that wash their hands three or four times a day! No idea why..... Oh, and before I forget, check out the toilet paper- no more quick push and on- we have paperwork to do - can't say that this one isn't a good thing, the gals seem to like it anyways!

They have different speech patterns too- you can't say "F***ing" to describe everything from a toaster to a roadwheel- takes awhile to learn all the new words, but you'll get used to it.

One thing I REALLY like is the Air Force takes sleep very seriuosly- they must, 'cause I get to go home most nights. Heck, even when we deploy (which, according to my Wife ain't near enough) we stay in hotels!! No, really!!!...and THEY pick up the bill!! awesome....

Anyways, I'm a little tuckered from all this typing: we don't do a lot of PT anymore, so you take it easy and welcome to the Air Force!

Cheers-Garry


----------



## platinumfx (19 Oct 2004)

LOL ;D Well thank you Garry fot that info. LOL Can't wait to try out, wait what did you call it knives and forks. Sorry what are those again? LOL So if anybody has any other usefull info like Garry has given me. I would really appreciate it. Thanks again Garry, and to all other in advance for your imput.

FX


----------



## avn514 (7 Jan 2005)

I agree with Garry  your in for a  real shock..... i myself left the infantry reserves to the gloarious hights of the AVN tech world..(watch out for us guys.. we are the ones that forget about that whole knife and fork thing... )  i think its the armorers that made us forget...

only advice i'll give you  going into the avs world  learn what contact cleaner is and how to reseat ....

oh  brush up on your cards too..

cheers


----------



## 404SqnAVSTeach (2 Feb 2005)

First off.... Contact cleaner is alcohol in a spray can.

Air force is a good go, good people, very professional, and we are not allowed to work between 3am and 5am... at least on paper. It is not safe in the Aircraft Maintenance world.  And don't fall for the: "we are just about to promote you".  Plus you get spec pay. A Cpl  is just under a Sgts pay.

The big difference between army and airforces is that the airforces doesn't have the "esprit de corp" like the army has.  This seems to be the main complaint from the formerly combat arms.

Good luck in your OT, Hope to see you here in Greenwood.


----------

